# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Botiful, smartphone robot, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Inventor - Claire Delaunay

"Botiful, social telepresence robot for Android" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skype-based telepresence robot is "Botiful" to behold"

by Ben Coxworth
July 25, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Botiful: a Tiny Skype-Powered Telepresence Robot

Published on Jul 29, 2012




> Botiful is a Kickstarter project collecting funds for a tiny, remotely-controlled skype robot that you can control from your computer.

----------


## Airicist

Kickstarter Review: Botiful Skype Telepresence Robot

Published on Feb 14, 2013




> Our hands-on look at the new Botiful Skype Telepresence Robot, from a
> Kickstarter project. Unfortunately our experience with the product
> demonstrates some fundamental flaws in the crowdfunding arena, and
> shows that more thought needs to be given to the overall user
> experience.

----------


## Airicist

Botiful Android powered robot

Published on Mar 24, 2013




> Botiful is an Android powered robot revolutionizing the way you communicate with distant people.

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars robots - Botiful

Published on Jul 18, 2012

----------

